# NAJAF | Najaf City Council HQ | U/C



## mohammed ghani (Aug 24, 2012)

Najaf City Council

Najaf, Iraq


Client: Najaf City Council
Size: 30,138 m²
Scope: Design & Supervision

Dewan's award for the Architectural and Engineering Design for the prestigious project of Najaf City Council Headquarters culminated in a design that pays homage to the illustrious positioning of Najaf as the Cultural Capital of the Islamic World. The building is located on the main road that links the cities of Najaf and Kufa, near the old site of the governorate building in Najaf. It is surrounded by a number of governmental and educational buildings on a plot size of 24,000 m2.

The project consists of five administrative floors and a three level conference hall, both linked by a common service and parking basement. The design concept adopted two principles: The architectural shape was schematically inspired by the Arabic letter (ن), a character mentioned by the Holy Koran ( ومايسطرون ن. ولاقلم ), and the beginning of the word "City". The second design principle is a cube shape in the heart of the project, which as the most solid geometric form, is a metaphor for strength and stability.





































http://www.dewan-architects.com/index.html
______________________________________________________________


----------

